# Modern Tractor Attachment



## Fuddemu324 (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a Farmall Cub with a 1-pt fast hitch and tons of attachments for my modern 3-point hitch that I’d love to use on my Cub. Anyone know of any way to do that? I really don't want to go out and buy everything specialized.


----------

